# New baby guinea pig.



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Post deleted.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow 13 views but not even one reply.

I will delete the photos as nobody is very interested.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Oh don't delete them! She's gorgeous, and so tiny! surely she shouldn't be away from the mother? She looks very much like your other one! What have you named her?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I want to see pics put them back up!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Rose. I think this is a great forum but I am thinking its not for me because most of my posts get ignored anyway so I may as well just leave.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Thanks for your reply Rose. I think this is a great forum but I am thinking its not for me because most of my posts get ignored anyway so I may as well just leave.


Don't leave, I've been here awhile and some of my posts get ignored! Just the way it is sometimes! Please stay


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

aww don't leave. Sometimes it's a bit slow to pick up.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry maybe I'm just being a bit sensitive but I'm finding it really hard on this forum, maybe because it's so big.

Thanks for all your lovely replies.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

nooo don't leaveee =( 


we'll all cryyyy ='(


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Sorry maybe I'm just being a bit sensitive but I'm finding it really hard on this forum, maybe because it's so big.
> 
> Thanks for all your lovely replies.


It is big, I tend to just stay in General or Small animals part! or click "New Posts" it's easier to catch up with everything that way.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I only stay in the small animal section too because I only have rodents. Don't worry you'll get used to it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't worry too much, I have been here a while and I get ignored sometimes and you think people don't like your animals but I think because it is so big things get missed. Once you get to know people, and what parts to post in, you'll get the replies.
Now please put the piccys on, because I really want to see!

*Heidi*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Don't be upset, everyone gets ignored on here sometimes - it's never done on purpose. My posts get ignored a lot of the time and it is annoying, and you do feel like nobody is bothered about you but it's not true - we all like to see what each other has to say 

Now come on, put those pics back up :w00t:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes sorry every one - I was just being a bit over sensitive I think.

Thanks for all your lovely messages and I will add the photos again of little Milly in a minute.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

This is little Milly, our new baby guinea pig who really wasn't old enough to leave her mum really I don't think. She's doing well though and eating well so I think she will be okay.














































I have brought her inside until she is bigger and then she is going to live with two other females.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

oh my gosh shes so cute!

and she so small aswell!!

aww i want one nooww!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww she is so tiddley, how old do you think she is?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww thanks.

She's getting really tame as well with all the cuddles she is getting.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww she is so tiddley, how old do you think she is?


I'm not really sure but she can't go in a normal guinea pig cage because she could squeeze through the bars. I put her in the exercise pen and she just walked through it. I have actually had a newborn guinea pig that was the same size as her so I'm guessing she must be about 2 - 3 weeks old really.

This is the pen she got out of by walking through the bars.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It always amazes me how guinea pigs are born perfect little copies of adults , they even have their eyes open straight away I think. Her big sisters are gorgeous too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

awww she is soooo cute  and sooo tiny 
there is a little guinea where I get mine from and he is 6 weeks like everyone else he is with but he is only half the size so she could still be older just small for her age? this one is growing, just slowly.
hopefully I will have a new one to post pics of soon 

*Heidi*


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

i come on here to see the baby piggies but no pics. Sulking now


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Lhasalover said:


> i come on here to see the baby piggies but no pics. Sulking now


there are pictures =) they are on page 2 =)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awwww what a beautiful little baby!!!

I love baby guineas, they seem to have really big heads and bums, their middle bit is all short and stuff :lol: :lol:

what a cutie!


----------



## Lhasalover (Jan 15, 2009)

aaaaaawwwwwww bless. My baby guinea pigs look just like the one in the pic. I breed texel guinea pigs and just got a new stud so I can get other colours. Had about 10 litters of ginger and white. Just love baby guinea pigs they are the cutest little things.


----------



## vettieboo (May 12, 2009)

God I love guinea pigs, they are such adorable little things. Especially this one. It's really amazing how much they look like the adults!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Yes I love the way they are born fully furred and with eyes open and teeth. I had some baby ones once and they were in the food bowl eating within hours of their birth.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Awwww, so cute


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

They are gorgeous. So jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.
She is eating like a horse so she should soon be bigger.
A bit fed up cos the firm I ordered her new cage from said they would send it out this afternoon and they haven't. Wish people wouldn't lie to you on the phone. I've been waiting for it since Tuesday and I have used this firm a few times before and they usually deliver the next day.

Ooops just checked my emails and they have sent it out today so with any luck I may get it tomorrow.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

She is a little cutie and she look tiny! I am actually jealous!

Companies annoy me when they say they have sent something out when they blatenely haven't!

Char
xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jazzy, if you are finding the forum too big, you can close/minimise the sections you dont visit.

I found it a bit daunting at first, but since i did that it seems rather small.

I only have the dog and small animal sections on show.

Sometimes this bit is a tad quiet, mostly cos the people in it tend to be a bit younger, and many are students 

Gorgeous little pig btw. I want a ginger one now


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice Nonnie, I didn't realise you could do that.:001_unsure:
Yes I noticed that quite a few in rodents are students, I feel a bit old in here.:blushing:

Well you can still be old and like small furries can't you.

Yes I love ginger pigs too - they are so cute.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Thanks for the advice Nonnie, I didn't realise you could do that.:001_unsure:
> Yes I noticed that quite a few in rodents are students, I feel a bit old in here.:blushing:
> 
> Well you can still be old and like small furries can't you.
> ...


Oh im old. Dont worry


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I bet you aren't as old as me.:001_unsure:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> I bet you aren't as old as me.:001_unsure:


Well im not going to say, so we'll never know 

Tbh, thats what i like about forums like this. Such a diverse range of people and ages. Its interesting at times.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

It doesn't matter what age you are, its a scientific fact that rodents are cute and cuddley!

Char
xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I've always loved small furries.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Some more pictures taken today. I think she has grown a bit.










Having a run on the settee.


























Stops for a nibble...









And my favourite one.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

oh my gosh i am soooo jealous! 

my mum can't stand guinea pigs so the only way i'll get one is if i move out =(

she is sooo cute!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Awww she really is gorgeous, love the name too


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's absolutely GORGEOUS! I love ginger piggles! Great photos.


----------



## genna ann (Dec 8, 2008)

I love baby guineas, by about 6 weeks they are totally self reliant little tiny replicas of adult guineas, so unlike most rodents.

They have hair, they can see, they start eating grass almost from the first.

They are like tribbles (sorry you have to be a star trek fan to get that one)

I wish i could have seen ur pics.

Genna xxxxxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You can - I posted them again.

Think they are on the 2nd page. and I've added some more today.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

genna ann said:


> I love baby guineas, by about 6 weeks they are totally self reliant little tiny replicas of adult guineas, so unlike most rodents.
> 
> They have hair, they can see, they start eating grass almost from the first.
> 
> ...


Oh no my OH is a Trecky and I think I'm infected cos I knew what you meant, I'm devastated.

Jazzy she looks even cuter in the new photos.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.

She's getting tamer by the day.


----------

